# how long for guppy fry to grow up?



## fish attack (Apr 23, 2012)

how long does it take for guppy fry to grow to full size?
:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

Bout' 6 months, I would say. As they get older their fins get longer and nicer. They may also change colors until about 5 months. Usually Not way too drastically but it is possible.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

To a degree, it depends on water changes and nutrition. Without regular water changes, they can sometimes never reach full size.
It also depends on the type of guppy. My wild forms are fully adult at 3 months, but the larger, long-finned cultivated types take longer.


----------

